# Audi A4 - 1.6 petrol is the smallest and is underpowered



## eggerb (2 Apr 2007)

"The 1.6 petrol is the smallest and is underpowered" (from [broken link removed] review) and "all except the most basic 1.6 litre petrol giving strong performance" (from [broken link removed] review). Does anybody have any first-hand opinions of the 1.6 petrol engine on the A4? (2005 on model)


----------



## Sunster (2 Apr 2007)

I used to drive an Audi A3 with the 1.8L petrol engine. I thought it was under powered so I guess you know what I think about the A4 1.6.
I guess the issue of power depends on what car you currently drive, and whether you want a car which is at least as powerful if not more as your next car.


----------



## JMR (2 Apr 2007)

Just traded up from a 1.6 A4 to a 1.8T A4 and the difference is unbelievable!
I found the 1.6 very sluggish and underpowered, but did not really appreciate what I was missing until I sold it.
I have been told the 2.0L is quite underpowered as well at 130BHP.
In my opinion with the A4 the best options are the 1.9TDi or the 1.8T 163BHP.
That is of course if power and acceleration (and resale value) are important to you, if not you can probably get a good deal on a 1.6 A4


----------



## cmartin (2 Apr 2007)

On my fourth A4. First was a 1.6 and will be the last. TDIs ever since. 1.6 ok for short runs but on longer journeys it struggles. Go back a year and buy a nice 130 TDI. 50MPG and very reliable.


----------



## mull (2 Apr 2007)

Agree with other posts , go for 1.9TDI if you can the 1.6 struggles on motorway driving and is thirsty.


----------



## monkeyboy (2 Apr 2007)

BMW 316, Audi A4 1.6 etc and anyother larger "executive" car is horribly underpowered in a 1.6.


----------



## eggerb (3 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the replies everybody. Think it just confirms what I suspected. 



monkeyboy said:


> BMW 316, Audi A4 1.6 etc and anyother larger "executive" car is horribly underpowered in a 1.6.


Looks like that. 1.6 FSI Passat springs to mind too (even though its not in the "executive" class strictly speaking.)


----------



## cmartin (4 Apr 2007)

Have driven the 1.6 fsi passat - heavy car for that engine.

Consider the 1.6D Volvo S40 or V50. Some good reviews


----------



## RS2K (4 Apr 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> BMW 316, Audi A4 1.6 etc and anyother larger "executive" car is horribly underpowered in a 1.6.



Larger "executive" car? Hardly. I agree that they are well underpowered btw.


----------



## RS2K (4 Apr 2007)

cmartin said:


> Have driven the 1.6 fsi passat - heavy car for that engine.
> 
> Consider the 1.6D Volvo S40 or V50. Some good reviews



1.6 Passat is not even marketed in most countries. 1.6d in a S40 etc. can do the job due to the higher torque available.


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2007)

Due to higher insurance and road tax many car makers offer small engines in their range in this country. The most common example I can think of is the Ford Focus 1.4L which does not sell anywhere else in Europe (according to a Ford dealer I know). The 1.6L is a great car for the money and the 1.4L is rubbish.


----------



## RS2K (4 Apr 2007)

Your Ford dealer is mistaken. You can buy a 1.4 Focus in the UK. 1.6 is way better though I agree.


----------



## Purple (5 Apr 2007)

RS2K said:


> Your Ford dealer is mistaken. You can buy a 1.4 Focus in the UK. 1.6 is way better though I agree.



RS2K, I should have been clearer, by "does not sell" I meant that no one buys them ,not that they were not available.


----------



## RS2K (5 Apr 2007)

Understood. They are a very low volume seller away from Ireland ok.


1.4 is VRT, road tax, and insurance friendly here. 1.6 is miles better.


----------

